# Avatar Question



## Fatpire

I'm curious to find out if anyone knows what the best format would be when uploading an avatar for my profile. I've created an 80x80pxl image and the system continues to say that it's exceeding the allowed size. How much smaller can I make it? I've saved my image as jpeg, png, and gif and not one will upload. I've also tried uploading it to a 3rd party server and that also doesn't work. Has anyone else had this problem? 

Thanks to everyone in advance that can help me solve this little issue.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Fatpire,

Sometimes the benighted software gives an error message and still uploads the avatar.
Sometimes it is just belligerent and unreasonable.  Please send me the link to the image on the third party server and I'll see if I can upload it for you.  I don't promise success, but I'll be glad to try.

Regards,
cuchuflete


----------



## Fatpire

Here you go. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
http://carlinogroup.com/fatpire/fatpire.jpeg


----------



## Rayines

Fatpire said:


> Here you go. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> http://carlinogroup.com/fatpire/fatpire.jpeg


Hello, I don't know what cuchuflete thinks, but I've tried to reduce the weight, and when it reaches 11 kb (it must have a maximum of 2kb), it becomes very vague.


----------



## Trisia

Yes, I tried the same thing, and couldn't go lower than 12KB. Perhaps you could let us have a larger version of the photo, and we can try to shrink it.


----------



## Fatpire

That's exactly what happened in my case. Unfortunately I dont have a larger image. Thanks for trying though. I appreciate it. If anyone else has an idea please post it here. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Rayines

Fatpire said:


> That's exactly what happened in my case. Unfortunately I dont have a larger image. Thanks for trying though. I appreciate it. If anyone else has an idea please post it here.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hello Fatpiere: I suppose that photographies are more difficult to be reduced than simple images (paintings, etc.), because they generally have a high definition. Well, that's what I think... .


----------



## cuchuflete

Seems to have worked, Fatpire.  Please don't bite me if you don't like it.


<ducking behind potted palm smilie>


----------



## Rayines

cuchuflete said:


> Seems to have worked, Fatpire.


WoW


----------



## Deidelia.

Well, it seems chuchuflete did a good work, Fatpire. You look grreeat!
Welcome to WR

Deidelia.


----------



## Fatpire

Hey!!!!!!!! Thanks Chuchuflete. Super Cool! and thanks to everyone else for your ideas and support on trying to get this resolved (Rayines, Deidelia and Trisia). I really do appreciate everyone's input. Thank you again Chuchuflete for making this happen, because of you I now have a face. Ha! 

How did you do it by the way? Let us know here in case anyone else on Wordreference encounters the same problem. This can serve as a good resolution source. - "Let us in on your technique".


----------



## cuchuflete

It's a pleasure to be of service, Fatpire.  The method was simple.  I saved your file to the desktop of this ancient Mac, running OS 10.2.8.  Then I used a nice graphics program to re-save it at a smaller file size.  The program is called GraphicConverter X, Version 5.9.

The entire operation took about 30 seconds.  It would have been faster if I hadn't forgotten how to set a file size limit when saving.

Then I invoked the spirit of the vampire who likes to eat *much*, if not well, and added the image to your profile.


----------

